# Water



## wihunter (Sep 6, 2002)

Came out to ND for for the first time last year and it was just great. I know around here in WI we haven't had rain where I hunt. Just wondering how the water levels are out there and how the duck numbers are. We are planning on coming out again and was just wondering what the out look was.
Any info would be great.....Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Water levels are down all over the state, except for the NE. Consider it fairly close to last year's levels, but yet drier.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Central/S Central/SW are really dry. Alot worse than last year. Rice Lake N of Wing is completely dry as well as alot of smaller sloughs that I have never seen dry.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

This should give you a general idea of what areas have had more precip.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ag/NA_weathe ... name=58102


----------



## BigDuck (Sep 16, 2002)

I hunted ND for the first time in the Devils lake area and plan on returning at least once this year.

What are the water levels like in the Devil's lake area compared to last year?

Good Luck and Shoot Straight!!! :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

really haven't got much rain to speak of....water is still good, but going down.


----------



## BigDuck (Sep 16, 2002)

THank you for the reply. Overall has it been lower than last year for the year?


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

lake itself is at 1446.67 this is down a half foot from early Aug....still looking for the last years' level....


----------



## BigDuck (Sep 16, 2002)

TTT :beer:


----------

